# Moving to dubai v.soon



## Samir1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey guys , 

How's everyone doing ? 

Glad to find like minded individuals in terms of socialising !! Is it as strict as people have made it out to me ? 

Will post up when arriving and hope to meet a few of you then !!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do a search for thursday night drinks dubai on facebook. Most likely, you will love it and find exactly the type of social life you are looking for.  Not strict at all if you dont leave the western areas. You can party like you are on a non stop vacation in vegas.


----------



## Samir1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cheers thanks for that !!


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Where abouts in Dubai are you moving to?


----------



## Samir1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I've just booked the flight! Trying to find accomodation close to the financial centre or business bay ! Any tips on finding flats or rooms ?


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Just search on dubizzle for places to live, there are quite a lot available.

When is your flight? I'm leaving in December, living out of the city though off the Emirates Road.
After sorting out the job, my first priority is to get myself a car as I don't fancy using taxis forever, plus I'm a bit of a car person.


----------



## pablo89 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm moving to Dubai next week too! Looking forward to meeting new people too!




quattro said:


> After sorting out the job, my first priority is to get myself a car as I don't fancy using taxis forever, plus I'm a bit of a car person.


From your username, my first thought was AUDI!! So, I'm wondering if you'll get a TT, A4 etc 

Don't forget about the metro. You don't have to use taxis all the time as the metro can be a viable alternative providing you live close by to one!


----------



## Samir1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm leaving here on the 13 th and will need to use metro initially ! I've got a similar aim which is to buy an apartment and a car within 3-4 months! Just want to get a feel for the place though, might not enjoy it in which case I'll organise a new location !


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

What sort of car you after? You can have a totally different class of car out there because insurance and fuel is so reasonable compared to UK.

Where abouts in London do you live currently? I work in South London-ish, just off the A3, I don't consider it London but a lot of people do.

What work are you involved in?

Hi Pablo, good to see there are some like minded people moving out of the UK, it's crap now!
I like Audi a lot, I've had some nice ones, A8 4.2, S8 40v, A6 4.2 Avant. I think in Dubai I'd ideally like a Landcruiser since I've had them over here and love them but only got rid of them as fuel is costly. Given that cars aren't that expensive, I'll can see myself ending up with 2 cars. A Landcruiser and ideally a Mercedes E55 AMG or an Audi RS6.

Hopefully see you guys out there!!


----------



## Samir1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I currently live In shoreditch so will definitely be a big change in terms of environment and I appreciate this info you're giving me as its helping big time in terms of planning ! 
I knew fuel was cheap, I thought insurance may be along the same premiums As ours and to be honest if it is reasonable then I fancy getting an m3 !


----------



## Samir1 (Nov 3, 2011)

And I work in banking / financial services! What do you do mate ?


----------



## pablo89 (Oct 29, 2011)

Quattro, yeah, I agree! Best moving to a tax haven! I'll be moving to Dubai on the 12th. Can't wait 

Land cruiser sounds brill, you'll be having fun dune bashing in that!


I want to eventually get a car. Would love to get an M3 335i, however, it may be a little much, so also have my eye on the Scirocco. But then...you can get Mustang GTs with V8's for less! I just fear that they have the dreaded turning issue that American cars have  (bit of a generalisation there!). Whatever happens, I think it'll be a crime not to own a car in some point of living in Dubai, at 30p per litre.


Samir, I know you're question is directed at Quattro, but I'll chime in as well if you don't mind  I'll be working in IT / Finance.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

Dubai is a bit of a change from London. Sometimes things are a bit backwards, but once you accept that's just how it's done then I find nothing really is a problem. I find the biggest challenge for me is the weather, I just forget how hot it is. Trying to take the dog for a walk when it's 42*c, get outside for 5 minutes and the dog is panting and skipping around trying to keep it paws off the hot sand, meanwhile I'm about to die.

M3 would be very cool, I like the E46 M3 but hate the SMG gearbox, it only works well when you're driving it flat out. Insurance is worked out by the value of the vehicle and the category of the vehicle, I think a standard vehicle is 2/3% per year of it's value, a large saloon or 4x4 is 4% and a sports/performance car is about 6%. Still works out a lot cheaper than the UK as they don't punish you for being a young driver.


I'm in the most hated profession in the world, I'm a car trader/car dealer. 


Landcruisers are great, can't wait to get a nice one and do some trips out into the mountains and the desert.

Scirocco is a really great car, such fun to drive and the 2.0TSi is surprisingly fast and has lots of torque, can't really go wrong. If you're looking for something like that have a look at the Golf R32, the performance is awesome and the engine is fantastic!!

Pablo, where abouts are you going to be living in the city?


----------



## pablo89 (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, the heat is going to be a challenge during the summer months!

Thanks for the information about insurance - that's fantastic news! I've never owned a car but have been longing to have one for a while now. 

I thought that the most hated profession is the tax man! Scirocco is great, people who buy the tdi are missing out :-(. Now if we're talking about the r32...I'd love to have the r20 but they're damn expensive! I've never driven a left hand drive car, or an automatic. Can't be that bad hopefully!

I'll be hotel lodging for a month in media city while I look for a place. Mainly looking at getting a place near the marina. What about yourself? Does the dealer you work for have a website?


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

UAE is a good place for owning a car, everything is cheap and the traffic if you avoid peak times is rarely ever a problem. Plus there is no road tax, some tolls though, and their version of the MOT is cheap, plus obviously petrol is cheap.

I think the most hated is either car dealers, estate agents or tax man. At least I'm in the top three without a doubt.

Everyone seems to want to live in the Marina! I'm going to be out of the city, near Falconcity just off either Emirates Rd or the Al Ain Rd. So a bit fo a trek to get back into Bur Dubai but hopefully I won't need to go in the centre that often.

I'm still in the UK for another 6 weeks and then I'm going to Dubai, haven't actually got a job sorted but have a few contacts out there that I'm meeting up with that should be able to sort me out a position within a month or two. At least that is the plan.

Have you tried learning any Arabic yet? I'm trying to learn some through Rosetta Stone and as good as it is I am finding it very difficult.


----------

